# FAC for September



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone! This is Liese standing in for Marchwind who normally gets this topic going every month, what an honour to be asked! This is the thread where anyone and everyone can talk about the fibery things going on in their lives but you'll notice that we usually get off onto other issues too as we share our trials and tribulations:grouphug:. If you're a lurker and feel hesitant to post, please accept our big welcome and jump on in ... we'll start teasing after we know you! So could I beg a couple of lurkers to come forth and join the conversation?

So, to start this off let me tell you all that life here is a wee bit hectic mostly due to poor planning! With an indoor show next weekend, 5 days from now, I can't think of a good way to hang my handwovens without spending a lot of money that could/should go to a tent. This will be the only show I'm doing where I've been assigned an indoor space so tomorrow morning I have to call the organizer and tell her I'd prefer an outdoor space thank you very much and order a tent that must be here by Friday! Yup, poor planning! Meanwhile I'm measuring out warp for table runners, trying to get a denim rag rug finished so Freda the big girl can be beamed with some linen and a saddle blanket started. 
This last weekend at the farmer's market I brought my Fricke wheel and spun up some lovely Katherine Merino - from our last swap. I didn't get much done but did have a good time talking to several kids and adults about the mechanics of a spinning wheel. I'm trying to spin this merino lace weight and woolen so that as a 2 ply it'll be light, warm and for someone interested in doing simple lacework where stitch definition isn't crucial.
Another event happening this month for me will be the first meeting of a new guild. My participation has been largely on the sidelines -another new weaver has been the firebrand getting this going but I do want encourage those, like me, that think they're alone to get out with your wheels, knitting whatever. For me it has been the farmer's market, for you it maybe asking a coffee shop if you can have a table one evening for a fiber group, then post a notice in the paper. Just finding 1-2 other people in your community really has an energizing effect and then you too might find a guild starting. Ours will encompass *all* fibery pursuits and basket making in order to attract the numbers. I hope that updates about our new guild will encourage others to venture forth too. 

Well, this is turning into a novel and now it's time to hear from everyone else! Hope everyone is having a great start to their September!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Not much going on here. It's hot again and very dry. It's seed tick season (first hatch of ticks), and I'm covered with tiny bites. I'm getting so I hate even going outside--hurry up winter! Our oldest cat (16 1/2) died a few days ago which was sad. He was one of a litter captured at the Atlanta Botanical Garden and was the sweetest cat. Despite the heat I actually got back to my loom yesterday. I'm more pleased with the weaving than I was when I started so I'm going to push ahead and try to finish these rugs. I've been spinning some gotland so I can finish knitting a huge Pi shawl I started in an on-line KAL. I've decided I really don't like round shawls, but I'm glad to have tried out an EZ's Pi shawl. I'm starting to do some natural dyeing with things I grew in the garden this year. Yesterday I tried dyers knotweed which is supposed to give blue--no such luck. I'm thinking the seeds are not from the right plant as this is the second year I've not gotten blue from this plant. Today I may try woad; I have two varieties of it, but it's been so dry that the plants didn't get very big. Maybe my soil is not good for these "blue" plants; I never have any problem getting yellows! 
Liese, good luck with your show. You can't drape your weavings over chairs or hand them from a step ladder?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Here, I'm enjoying my last summer hoo-rah! I spent Friday cleaning, and then followed it by being a couch potato Saturday. We both slept in, did minimal chores, and watched movies. Very unusual for us! Sunday we took the Harley out just to enjoy the day for a couple hours.

Today it's back to chores and catch-up, but that's okay.

I did pick my socks back up Saturday during the movie-fest. Originally, I was planning on putting in a peasant heel. I had put in my waste yarn, continued knitting for about a half-inch, and then decided to go back and do the heels. When I was trying to take out the waste yarn, I cut the sock yarn! :flame:

I then put them down for about ten days, to cool off! But, Saturday I frogged all of it back to about two rows past the cut, and then started back up. Then I made another mistake, in once again not being patient. I only went past he heel area a few rows before I wanted to do the heels. I'll never do that again! ARRRGGGHHH!!! At least an inch! That's my new rule. But, one heel came out good, and the other had holes in the 'corners', so that's something else to work on next time.

And I continue on with the socks.

While I was waiting for the sock angst to settle, I still needed something portable to work on for the doc offices and such. I started a simple scarf using k2p2 ribbing for the whole thing. (started, finished and made a matching hat, actually) I realized I'd been working almost entirely in the round since I started knitting, so I wanted purling practice, and especially going back-and-forth practice like for ribbing, so I figured I'd just do some serious ribbing! It was a good portable thing.

But tomorrow, it's back to work in earnest for the semester, and back on limited time. Ah, well...it's a good thing I like my job!

Oh, yeah...by the way...

Good job Liese!

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

just popping in to ask for Prayers for our CloverBud.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> just popping in to ask for Prayers for our CloverBud.


Did I miss something? Is Cloverbud not okay? Let us know what you are free to say, please!

Meg


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I dont' post much but I do keep up with you all. My prayers are with you all, lots of trials going on lately. You are all strong women but united we are stronger, so post away with your problems and know that they are being taken seriously. 

Not much going on spinning wise lately, life is keeping me busy. I am looking forward to some cooler weather and no hurricanes to keep up with so I can settle down and spin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> Did I miss something? Is Cloverbud not okay? Let us know what you are free to say, please!
> 
> Meg


She is okay - just going through a real tough time right now with a family situation.

Things will work out. She just needs prayers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Deb - how far south are you in GA??? did Gustav do any damage to you??


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Katherine, I'm so sorry to read about your cat companion passing. Thank you for even thinking of my situation, let alone suggestions. Unfortunately we only have metal ladders but we did find some garment racks at Lowe's that will do the job. But this weekend maybe pretty slow because of the weather coming. Well, we take it as it comes. 
Meanwhile I need to get out and wash out the rain barrels - with 2 years drought they need some cleaning before use. And a load of laundry whilst we still have good drying weather. I did get my 4th rug done and now have all the fringes to do. The scarves are worse with twisted fringe. Ohhh do my fingers hurt.

Cyndi, tell Cloverbud I'm sending positive thoughts.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll jump in on the chat ...

I'm working on a pair of crocheted, felted clogs to slip on when I slip off my yard shoes. Normally, I prefer bare feet but I thought the wool would feel good, I like clogs and I need to do something with my lumpy-bumpy-I'm-just-learning-to-spin yarn. 

Praying for those in need. This evening, it looks like Hanna will spare SCar so we're thankful in advance. 

Ann


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Good vibes heading out to Cloverbud. She always shares hers!

Went back to Chapel Hill today for physical therapy. They had me try out a brace that the doc suggested. It was actually much easier to walk, and I didn't need the cane with it, so that was great! It was even better that you can't see it under jeans or slacks! It would quite obvious in a dress though, although perhaps not so much in the long dresses I prefer. Now they'll set up to have one fitted to me properly. Liese was kind enough to keep me company on the drive up...by phone, poor dear. I talked her ear off! She'd be further along with those fringes were it not for me!

I'll be sorting out all my craft stuff that's not spinning/knitting related over the next few weeks/months. I'll be passing stuff on to those who will use it. If you have anything you are hunting for let me know, and if it's in there, it's yours. I've spent years doing all sorts of stuff, so there's a variety of things out there. About ten of those large Rubbermaid containers left, I think. I did dump about half of my stash on my kid sister last year. I don't want to take the time to list it for claiming, and I don't want to take the time to sell it when I can use it to make people smile. I'm too lazy and too busy. 

I'm going to have fun with it on the Random Acts of Kindness group on Ravelry, but I figured you folks come first. :buds:

Meg


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I actually just sat down at my wheel for the first time in a couple of months. I was asked to do a spinning demo and we had around 800 people come through in 4 hours. Yikes! Lots and lots of nice people with great questions and well-behaved kids. Couldn't ask for any better.  Today was a cool day so between sitting at my wheel again and the cool weather, the fiber bug has bitten for the season and I can't wait for time to really get a project going. 

First thing is first though.... We are traveling from NE MO to Mt. Rushmore with our 3 sons and Corgi. I'm soooo excited, we leave Monday and I have tons to do to get ready yet! We are pulling our camper out and the weather sounds like it will be perfect for camping!

Prayers for all who are dealing with bad weather, health conditions, family issues and all that yucky stuff. I hope brighter days are just around the corner for you!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Deb - how far south are you in GA??? did Gustav do any damage to you??


Very south Cyndi, but near the coast. If you look at our state border with Florida and see the dip, we are just a little nw of the dip. Gustav was so huge that we actually had some wind and rain from outer bands but not the big nasty stuff thank the Lord. Now Hanna and Ike are worrisome but we are prepared as best we can prepare. If we have to evacuate, at least we have the rv.

I'm sure that keeping so busy is helping you through this time Cyndi, you and your family are in my prayers. Tell Cloverbud that she has my prayers too.


Meg, the brace is good news, I hope that when they fit you it will be even better. Lots of good thoughts and prayers are going up for you.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Clover - hang in there. 

Megsie, if the brace fits, wear it . Anything to keep you _in_ mischief .

Oh, and as busy and talented as you are, how in the world are we supposed to divine what you have hidden away in your stash of crafting goodies?  All that I *know* I'm looking for is wooden crochet hooks, preferably not made in China though that is a principles typ of thing, I suppose.

Today's excuse for no fibery things being done: Last Thurs we had a freak wind/thunderstorm that laid down 3/4 of our seed dent corn. With the help of neighbors, we managed to salvage all but a few stalks. Now, we're only talking ~125 feet or so of corn in two rows but it's an heirloom that's nearly impossible to find now so we had high hopes of raising enough for lots of seed for next year and the winter's worth of cornmeal this year (well, at least part of the winter).

We spent time bracing it against westerly winds since 99% of our bad weather comes from the west in the summer. But the last two days, we've been having wrap-around rain/wind from the north EAST as fall-out from Gustav's little tantrum. We didn't brace against an easterly wind . We lost at least half of a row, maybe more. Salvaged the ears and will dry them for meal. The other row is fine (my friend and I literally sewed/laced the corn to the fence with nylon rope so it can't go anywhere except up).

So, that took time as did the mixing of the winter grain for the bunnies and the checking to see how badly the roof leaked. Son fixed the sudden leak in the bedroom  (caused by the freak storm last week) which is happyhappy. And there's new window panes in three windows (one more to go).


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Falcon, maybe next year you could plant sunflowers around your corn patch and instead of planting them in rows plant them in a grid, see John Jeavons or the Square foot garden guy.

I'm taking a break from prepping all my things for the weekend show. It may not be much if Hanna sticks around but best to go prepared. Plus it is my first show so I'll be learning from this one. In the last month I've woven off 8 rugs and 8 scarves. My next projects will be woven Shibori - shawls and table runners on the Le Clerc and a wool rug and then wool shawls on the Glimakra. And chenille scarves, overshot table runners ... well I guess the break is over now!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

One of the problems is that this corn grows 10-12ft high and tends to be a bit top heavy. I think next year, I'll grow it on a fence, period. I prefer growing in "beds" (rectangles) not rows, but husband had a spangly new tiller so wanted everything three feet apart so he could till. I will admit that until the past month or so, he kept it darned near weed free --- but I kept seeing all the "wasted" space between rows .

With all that weaving, how'd you find time to sleep?!?  Yimminies. Oh, did that woman call you about the loom> I know she advertised them again, offering to make a good deal. Tried to tell her it was a relatively small, specialized crowd ...........


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ya, she called back and told me the price was set by Carol Leigh (whoever that person is) - needless to say I'm not in the market for a tapestry loom at that price but I sure do appreciate you getting the ball rolling. Did you go back for the 2 harness?

Ya, I'm really beat, if I'm not weaving, I'm felting soap, or tying fringe or washing and pressing. I tried to put up some peach butter from the culls the guy next to me was throwing away (!). Half did okay, half lost their suction - never had that happen before so I don't know what in the hell I did wrong but I sure did scorch up a couple of pots! And besides this I did a shea butter co-op - dumb, dumb, dumb. So I'm trying to get all these boxes out since folks paid in advance. But I will have my portion to make shea butter lotion bars ... for those with rough hands let me tell you this is great stuff!

Hey Polly - you're the first person I've read about crocheting to felt, cool!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Liese said:


> Ya, she called back and told me the price was set by Carol Leigh (whoever that person is)


If she told you that, she's ...not being truthful! Carol went to view the looms but ended up only buying the spinning wheel, I think.

Carol Leigh is very prominent in the MO (and neighboring states) fiber scene. She's HillCreek Fiber Studios out of Columbia, and known as "the other Carol" since Carol Lee of the Sheep Shed is also a Missourian (though she's now in WY).

No, didn't go back for the 2-harness. To tell the truth, the woman rather p*ssed me off - it's one thing to not know what you have, but when you ask questions and then discount the answers because they don't match what you want to hear........... Meh, whatever. I have my plain Jane tapestry loom and wheels, don't need the fancier stuff .


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

DH went to get his mom last weekend and she'll be here until Sunday. There has been little time for fibery things or getting on the computer. 

Katherine, I empathize with you about your kitty. My last sheep was 15 in February. When we got home from doing the tourist number in Jeff yesterday, she was flat on her side in her pen. I figured she was a goner but I also didn't want to go through putting her down with MIL here. I did my best to revive her and lo and behold, she was able to get up on her own, walk around her pen, eat, etc, by 8 or so last night. Of course, I was feeding her odd things that would probably kill her from bloat--cucumbers and fresh cut alfalfa. Poor little critter. 

Falcon, we also had all that rain and wind. I think we've had just over 3" in our gauge in the last 2 1/2 days. Glad it wasn't worse.

Prayers and good thoughts to everybody, not just those who are in immediate need.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, it looks like many of us over on the East coast are in for a blow...and it looks as if Ike is pushing Hanna in ! 

Current trajectory brings Hanna right over us. This'll be interesting. My BIL called last night and said he was coming up after he got off work today, to help. That'll make things easier for Chris, as I can't be much help on some stuff. Need to protect the bunnies more than they are. They're well set up for a normal storm, since they each have a hide box in case the rain blows in on them, but that's not good enough for a hurricane, as that can force the rain Up from underneath the boxes and soak them. So it's either more wall, or move them all indoors to feedroom and shop. I'm leaning toward moving them. I'm down to 8, so it shouldn't be toooooo much trouble. But Tim will help with prep and clean-up, so that's all good.

I started a crock-pot full of split-pea soup, and I'll start the breadmaker before I leave, so we can eat dinner as we have time this evening.

In the meantime, I must be off to work! Arrggghhhh!

You folks in Florida need to keep an eye on Ike, too. I'm thinking he may push Hanna here, but then scoot off your way. Take care!

OH!!!...Yes Falcon, you're right about my multi-craft stash. You really can't just guess, can you? I'll give ya'll some catagories once I get in there. Fabric is certainly the big one, as I spent many years making quilts and dolls, and clothes for my kids. Liese's going to get a good bit of what's suitable for her rugs from that. There's probably still quilt batting...at least pieces for crafts...and stuffings out there, too. Muslin. There may still be a beading loom...I'm not sure if my niece grabbed that or not. I know there's a small paper deckel around here somewhere, too. A bunch of embroidery floss. Laces and ribbons. Hmmm...might want to hold some of those for the tapestry loom.... A few things I'll probably keep for a while yet, and I'll decide as I get there. But that actually gives you some direction, just with that bit of a list. 

Meg


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great news about the brace Meg!!

Katherine, I'm so sorry about your cat. We lost a lovable Tom just days before our milk cow died (right before Christmas). 

I'm glad I'm not coastal any more. Spent a few years in eastern NC and hurricanes scared me - well, not so much the hurricanes themselves since we were about 60 miles inland, but the tornadoes they would produce. Being a midwest girl, we had basements for tornadoes - not so when you're below sea level!

Last Saturday at the Harvest Fest Paul & I demonstrated at, an elderly lady gave me a beautiful wool batt that was her grandmothers. It's in wonderful condition for it's age. It had been kept in a cedar chest for almost 100 years.

I've never quilted before but this batt deserves a special covering. Got anything in that stash of yours Meg that would do? I don't know the dimensions of this wool batt, but it is probably big enough to fit a queen (or maybe king) bed.

Thanks!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi folks - have been pretty well absent from HT for months, and am just working back into the swing of things.

Sorry to hear of those of you with problems Katherine, it's horrible losing loved pets. And Meg? health problems? I will have to read last months FAC and see if I can catch up a bit. Prayers for clover.

I have had little time to spin, but have had the spindle out a few times. The wheel I was lent is still sitting idle although if truth be told I didn't seem to be getting on with it very well. I think I may send it back and stick to the spindle until I get a bit more proficient.

I am just about to order some wool for DD for a new sweater - if I wait until I have spun enough she will have outgrown it already LOL

Hoping to get back into the swing of things - and catch up on all the news

hoggie


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Liese, the felted crochet worked out pretty well for a first attempt. The slippers are soft and solid, at the same time.

Everyone please turn to the east and blow Hanna back out over the Atlantic. All of my critters ate a huge breakfast this morning and are hunkering down. They don't like the wind coming from the ocean instead of the NW as usual. Likewise, my 92-year-old Mother can feel the storm in her bones. At least it's moving quickly so we won't have the effects for very long. Fortunately the bunnies I got from Meg live happily in the house and the chickens and my old ram know how to get low in bad weather.

Ann


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I think I've lost my everlovin' mind! I've joined two swaps on Ravelry (EcoSwap and Handmade Washcloth and Soap) and am looking at more. Like I don't have too much on the plate as it is! *sigh* Justification: it'll keep my mind off all there's no way I can get done (that I need/want) by giving me a 'legitimate' reason to do something fibery !


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

See what happens when no one holds me back?!? Now I'm in the 12" block swap (NYOBE) as well. That's it, though. Seven groups - and I'm looking through the RAK wondering which little wishes I can fulfill.

Our new Siamese kitten got his first lesson in yarn-attack policies last night as I was working on a washcloth. He was a rescue (a friend's daughter saved him from being thrown off a bridge! and gave him to us) and only about 3-4 months old. At any rate, I'm trying a new pattern, actually an afghan block being re-purposed, and using two strands of cotton. Being a kitten, of course he had to attack it as it fed onto the hook! In the end, however, he decided it simply wasn't worth risking mom's displeasure and being put off her lap. 

Not exactly busy in a spinning or weaving type of way, but now I can use some of the yarn stash I have set back taking up so much room!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> See what happens when no one holds me back?!? Now I'm in the 12" block swap (NYOBE) as well. That's it, though. Seven groups - and I'm looking through the RAK wondering which little wishes I can fulfill.


I can direct you to a few more swaps, if you're wanting some enabling.  

I'm checking through the RAK, too, but I decided to bestow my surplus here, first. When I mentioned that to Liese, she asked me if I thought a RAK might do well here. We're a smaller group, and that RAK on Ravelry...well, some of them just sound like 'gimme'. Not by any means all of them, but some. Guess it comes with the size of the group. 

What do you ladies think of a RAK (Random Acts of Kindness) permanent thread on here? Think it would work? Or cause issues? If you're interested, and the Moderators are willing, I'd be willing to serve as address holder/contact person. That'd make me stick around! I keep trying to remove HT from my list, since the only committment I have to it is my own. If I had a committment to others on here then I couldn't leave, could I? (It's bad when you have to play tricks on yourself, instead of just saying something is okay to do)

Oh...Hanna took a jig east before landfall, so she pretty much just side-swiped us. We got nearly 4.5 inches of rain, some down branches, and some ponds appeared, but nothing major. We'll be returning the rabbits to their homes today, and we spent this morning making sure the rams had a dry place (their's wasn't, poor guys.  ) Aside from that, probably just a good bonfire's worth of limbs, and the guys will clean them up and put them in the fire pit today, too.

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Glad Hanna decided to sulk instead of rage. Pull out a package of hot dogs and marshmallows to reward the guys for their hard work . (Well, it works here! Any excuse for a weinie roast .)

A FA RAK? Hmmmmm. Might just work. Maybe a Yule/Christmas oriented one ...... Two birds, one stone idea. Even my survival forum has a form of RAK; they call it Pay It Forward, but it's the same thing, I s'pose.

Let me get through this batch of swaps before you snooker me into more. Never should have gone to Ravelry - it's a Black Hole of Fibery Enabledness, I tell you!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Hoggie, it's good to see you back  Don't give up on the wheel unless it's just one thing to much to deal with. If you've got the spindle worked out, the wheel is the same idea, but you add your feet to keep things going. What can be most frustrating, though, is adjusting the tension, making sure the spun yarn doesn't pull in too fast or too slowly. Did the woman show you how to do that. You might just practice treadling and use yarn to get the motions and tension right.

Glad to hear that Hanna didn't cause too much damage in NC. Ike sound like he could be one mean storm. I just wish we'd get some serious rain here. The leaves are all falling off the trees already.

Liese, how did your sale go? I went to my little spinning guild meeting yesterday and agreed to do a spinning demo at an October encampment event--guess it was worth making the costume last year! They said I could sell baskets and other stuff if I wanted so I guess I'll be busy between now and then. It's a good thing I drive to see my parents as I'll have to load up the car with craft stuff when I go on Thursday for 2 weeks!


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I passed my 'jury' and was accepted into our local farmers market. 
I loaded up and had my 'debut' yesterday....and seeing as I dint expect anything to happen on the first day, it was a phenomonal success..:bouncy:..sold a good amount of yarns. Got to get a sense of what folks are looking for too. Plus, I just had a lot of fun. Been going there for close to 30 years as a customer, and was very interesting to be there as a vendor...the 'other side' so to speak. I only need to attend 3 markets a year to maintain my status.
I also won 5 blue ribbons, on the 5 skeins I submitted at the county fair! And my hat took a red. Not at all unhappy with that either....
TY Falcondance for introducing me to silk hankies...finally found a source for them, and have a pound on the way....lol....my silk skein went FAST! It was a 4 ply cable, and much admired! (also took a blue ribbon)
Now, to get to spinnin.....lol


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

HI Everyone, It's Monday morning here and I am having a sloow start to the day since the weekend was spent " working". There was no rain date for this Folk Festival and all but 1 vendor in our area came inspite of Hanna. Sat. it was raining fairly hard at first but even by 8 the bands were separating and by 11 the Sun was beginning to peak out. Of course it did affect turnout that day and Sunday's turnout was very light as well ... seems the flyers were mailed out to arrive on Sat., had the times from 1-6 not 10-6. Some folks didn't even cover their booth fee. I did as well as I do at the Farmer's market but with new customers, got info about someone looking to consign woven pieces and someone wanting a shawl for a herself - not a firm commitment but we'll see. Very few people even looked at the wovens, most just strolled by so I'd say this Festival doesn't bring out the folks looking to buy. The gym wasn't air conditioned so it was pretty warm/hot, the signage wasn't good and I felt very bad for the woman running it since she probably got an earful from a couple of artists. Since I demonstrated my booth fee was waived, the weather wasn't as awful as it could have been and I also picked up some good tips from talking to other vendors. But I have to work out a different booth design since people stopped to look at the soap but didn't come in.

My next show is next month out on the street so I need to order a tent, looking at the EZ-UP, anyone have thoughts about this topic they'd like to share?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats FlwrBrd!

I think in the past 4 years at our Farmer's Market, I may have sold 3-4 skeins ... you'd think with only having Wal*Mart as the only choice for yarns, folks might get excited .... nope...

Liese, I've heard good things about E-Z tents. Only suggestion is to weight the legs so they don't blow away when windy.

My weekend was spent canning ... put up a whole bushel of peaches on Saturday after Market. 21.5 quarts of peaches - was up until 2:00 AM

Sunday was spent coring and slicing and dicing a bushel of sweet peppers to be frozen. I still have another 1.5 bushels of sweet peppers that will be dried (and ground with dried garlic and onion) and canned.... 

And only a couple cuts on my hands! yippeee!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Quick Hello! We are back from the week of wedding doings. OMG did I have a GREAT time. I'll tell more later. I have to drive Philip back to college this morning them to unpack etc..........

There has obviously been a lot happening while I've been gone. It may take me a week to catch-up with it all.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I want to thank you ladies for your prayers and good vibes. I was served with divorce papers this morning, and I'm actually relieved. He's still in the house, and I've moved myself into my son's old room. DD likes the new "Girl Lair" and spent most of the evening down here with me. I'm safe and sane, but know that this ain't over by a long shot. I predict much ugliness, interspersed with periods of calm, and covered with God's love and protection. 

I have a good attorney and an awesome Father. I know things will work out for the best.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well CB, you sound incredible strong and resourceful ... maybe things will work out more amicably, at least so the kids don't feel torn between you both - do you have Mediators available in your state's divorce system?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh dear, Clover ... so sorry to hear that. It certainly sounds like you are doing all you can to make this as graceful a transition as possible - which is absolutely not an easy thing but it can be done. Been there done that got a couple of the t-shirts, actually ... PM me if I can be of any help at all, even just to listen.

Sending warm thoughts all around!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you all for your posts and pm's. You can count on me to share what I can with you all. I have most excellent Squishy Sisters (Squishters) in Pony!, Cyndi and nduetime, all of whom live within easy driving distance. My brother lives nearby, and I am in touch with the local women's shelter. I'm keeping the school counselor abreast of things so that she can help Amazing G, and I am following the recommendations of Focus Ministries, a domestic abuse ministry out of Chicago, and other organizations to keep myself as safe as possible. I'm keeping my head clear and my chin up, knowing that my Father's got me covered from every angle, even if I can't see or feel it. Eventually, DH (and we all know I don't mean darling husband ) will hang himself with his arrogance.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

and don't forget CB, you were the brains of that union.

The hardest part will be with Amazing G. "S" is going to continue his lies and do everything he can to manipulate her to get to you.

An answer I found myself saying over and over and over (for years) to my children when their father was being an ----- was "I don't know why your father said/does that."


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Congrats FlwrBrd!
> 
> I think in the past 4 years at our Farmer's Market, I may have sold 3-4 skeins ... you'd think with only having Wal*Mart as the only choice for yarns, folks might get excited .... nope...
> 
> Liese, I've heard good things about E-Z tents. Only suggestion is to weight the legs so they don't blow away when windy.


absolutely Liese - what we have done are socks filled with weight, so I don't have to lift one huge cinder block, etc at a time - you group your socks together, tie them with a string over the corners.

Get an EZ Up with cross bars - not the new ones that they advertise no cross in the interior - you'll find them a) much easier to set up, and b) a handy place to hang displays ;-)

Andrea


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

I totally forgot to tell everyone about the Natural Dyeing get together/class I got my neighbor who runs the B&B to do! It's today! Kat worked for the Chicago Heritage Museum (I can't remember the actual name of it, but it's the biggie!) so she has lots of cool and unusual ideas on this project.

Will take some pics!

Otherwise, I'm now at market 2x a week. Doing ok, a lot of the crowds have cut back on Thursdays - first time since I started that I left sale-less, but I had nothing but my wool and yarn - usually I have eggs, or lamb - soon pork. So we'll see. Gearing up for a really big festival - sharing a booth with my friend Ellen at Pocket Meadow (www.pocketmeadowfarm.net).

I have new fiber on hoof - my 2 Bluefaced Leicester Ewes are now here, and I have a Border Ram that I originally bought as a feeder, but his personality and fleece are fantastic......and Sterling (BFL ram) needs a hornless buddy.....

Exhausted would be a good term - need more energy ;-p

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.faintinggoat.net


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Andrea about your tent suggestions ; it came yesterday so I didn't ask about that when ordering. We'll be setting it up tomorrow morning when cool enough to work - then I'll see about the cross bars. I like your sock idea!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I hope everyone in the storms' paths are ok tonight. We're in our third or fourth day of solid rain - but it's no place _near_ as bad as what some of y'all are getting.

All this unrelenting wet has my arthritis kicked into high pain mode. Sucks. I had to drag out the prescription naproxen (which makes me sleepy and retain water like crazy) that at least takes the edge off. I want to spin but everything's so damp, I hate to bring out the wheels or fleece. Thought I'd crochet - want to work on my NYOBE blocks but have to get to a craft store first for the yarn . I think I'll just work up a couple dishcloths and then start the washcloths for Yule presents. I have cotton yarn in the stash as well as acrylics. I'm looking for a barter - I have a few skeins of natural color(s) cotton but want colors (greens, reds, maybe blues or pinks or yellows even). Maybe I'll post later on Ravelry.

Any of you guys knit or crochet for charity?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

well im finshing a blanket, sewing all of it together. knitting as usual too. praying for those in need.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Reading and not posting much (too busy lately to have much fibery news)...

Hugs and good wishes for those with storms (either weather related, health related or people related).

Yesterday and today we have made up for our non-fibery time. A friend found a circular sock knitting machine for us at an estate sale for a complete steal of a price. We asked her for the address of the sale and drove up there today, and found it was an estate sale of someone who used to own a spinning/weaving shop. OMG!

We came home with shuttles and heddles and ball winders and dye and books and sewing supplies and a frame loom new in the box that we can't figure out (no instructions) and so much more we can't even list it. Such fun!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

Cloverbud, I'm sending good thoughts your way. I escaped domestic abuse 12 yrs ago myself, so know how difficult it can be to go through the breakup. Hang in there and it will eventually resolve itself. 

Weever, that estate sale sounds fantastic. I'm jealous! I wish I could find some weaving and spinning things at sales around here. 

Yesterday we went into Decorah to go get groceries and stuff, and we visited the LYS, Blue Heron Knitting. They are also supposed to carry spinning supplies, but in my brief visit (going back next week with $) I only saw spinning books. The lady had a display of "local" wool, meaning Iowa grown, that had been processed and spun up into yarn skeins. She was touting it to people as being naturally colored, with no artificial dyes. I was most impressed with a commercial brand of yarn that is handspun in Peru. The spinning was fabulous, and it made me wonder what the Peruvian peasants are spinning on. The yarn was so consistent from skein to skein, it was amazing. It all looked the same grist and twist. She also mentioned to a customer she had one handspinner who would do handspun yarns for her. 

So I am going back with my yarns to show her and see what I can get for handspun there, if anything. Maybe on consignment? 

My surgery has been scheduled for October 23rd. Now I have a concrete date to work with and get ready for. I am planning on taking a month off afterwards, so I should have plenty of spinning and knitting time then. I am planning on making 2 Morning Surf scarves for Xmas presents...

Over Labor Day weekend my daughter and her family came to visit, and she fell in love with my cornflower blue BFL yarn. I could tell by the look on her face. My step-granddaughter who is 12, spent all her time carding wool on the drumcarder, so I got all my lavender BFL wool, and the dark purple and aqua colored silk and wt angora and clear angelina blended in and now I'm spinning that up and it's gorgeous. So the cornflower and the lavender yarns will go together to make the scarves. I'm going to surprise my daughter. My granddaughter crowed over my raspberry yarn, so she gets a scarf from that. So much for fancy socks from those yarns!

And I'm going to start carding up some gray corrie-dorset wool with clear angelina to make a shrug. I wish I could afford to have it commercially processed, but I hate how much it costs to have it done.

The corn, and soybeans especially, have started to turn color and soy harvest will begin soon. We have been warned we will be inundated with Japanese Lady beetles that bite, then. So we are trying to find every little crack where they could get in and plug it up. It has been raining and the farmers need dry warm weather. 

On the 20th and 28th we're going to 2 large pyro shoots. We're looking forward to that...


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Lezlie, you're sounding pretty marvelous...determined now, and ready to deal. You are often in my thoughts.

I have also discovered that wool you had plans for goes to other things if you let other people see it before it's a finished project!! It does make it easy to plan gifts, when you've seen them drooling on it already, though, doesn't it?!

Weever...I'm extremely jealous. One day someone is going to come to my estate sale and be just as thrilled to get access to all my stuff!

The one who dies with the most fiber stash WINS! 

Meg


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you who are struggling with one thing or another.


I finally finished knitting my second sock and weaving in all the ends of the sweater I'd made, so I'm ready to start on my next project, but wasn't sure whether to do more canning (half an apple tree left) or start knitting a bathmat. Well, guess what book came into the library for me? OUTLANDER. Do I dare even start it?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do NOT Start OUTLANDER if you have other things to do. DO NOT!!!!

Lezlie you sound like you have a few exciting events in front of you. Enjoy them to their fullest. I have thought of you often and it is good to hear you smile.

Clover, you too sound strong enough to deal with what is in front of you.

Anyone who is living in the south from Fla over to Tx and on up as far as it all goes stay safe but please check in when you can to let us know how you are doing. Here's wishing you and your stash, and families are all safe.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - school has started, so I just don't have the time I did this summer 
I'm trying to keep up reading here, but even that's hard now! My thoughts and prayers are with all of you though, especially those that are struggling...
I had an urge to reread Outlander, then we moved thankfully. I'd still have unpacked boxes if I would have started it! 

I have a question about fleece storage. I got some old fleece this summer, and I'd like to experiment with dyes next summer. How should I store it? I went through it and kind of "skirted" it (but I know I kept a lot that would be unacceptable to a spinner). I just want to play with it next summer. I put it in several paper grocery bags, and stapled the tops shut. Can I put them in the attic? I have some old sheets and I thought I would make some huge "bags" to store fleece in too. But my main concern is where to store it. We have an attic and a barn (no garage). 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You may want to get some essential oils in either lavender, cedar, patchouli, or penny royal and soak some cotton balls and pop one or two in each bag, that will help with the bugs. I would say attic storage would be a good thing. I keep mine on a porch that isn't heated so they freeze in the winter. That helps with bugs too.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

A man who works for the same company as DH lives in Houston in a first floor condo and he opted to ride out the storm. He still is without electricity but can work at the employers' parent company about 15 miles from his condo. He told DH that although the water pressure had improved somewhat, he was tired of cold showers. 

We had something like 8" of rain in the two storms and a young woman drowned inside the Columbia MO city limits trying to help a man whose car had washed off the road. Columbia is about 30 miles west of us. Anyway, we had a dampish basement for a few days, having figured out where rainwater was entering. We live on a rather high hill by design so the roads being flooded in the surrounding area didn't pose any problems for us. DH teases me that we may blow away on this hill but we will never wash away. 

Haven't gotten to even read many posts. MIL visited the week of Labor Day. I've been trying to catch up since then. Also, I've been pampering my last sheep as she declines. We will probably put her down tonight after DH gets off work. This is the little bum lamb I adopted in early '93 and took to so many nursery schools and such. She was such a good little traveler.

This picture was taken Sunday morning, Sept. 14, of the main north/south road through Fulton MO. That creek normally runs only a few feet wide at the bottom, a good 12-15' below the bridge deck and the bridge itself is long enough to hold 4-5 cars at a time. I don't know how long Stinson Creek ran like this but even a little while is too long if your business is closeby--which our dentist and the company that installed/maintains our furnace and AC are.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

What a horrible flood. We've had some pretty bad weather these last couple of weeks. I hope everybody is doing okay. We got 11 inches of rain last weekend, so had some flooding here. Only a little in the house, so that was good.

Went to a my first fiber festival today with a friend. It was awesome. I'm a touchy-feely girl, so loved handling all the different varieties of wool. Alpaca and angora seem to be favorites of mine. I love the softness. Also bamboo silk is really nice.

We saw drop spindles, looms, spinning wheels, and met the the fiber producers belonging to a coop here in Illinois. All of their fibers and products were from Illinois.

The afghan I was making on the knifty knitters loom is done. I finished with it a couple of weeks ago. It was a little uneven around the edges (for some reason the starting edges are much more loose than the ending edges) so crocheted DC two rows around the whole thing. It worked really well. It's a light, loosely knit afghan, so perfect for this time of year.

My friend is wanting to get into spinning, so was asking a lot of questions. There is a class near us that teaches drop spindling, wheel spinning, plying, carding, washing, dying, and a few other techniques. You get to rent a spinning wheel for about 5 weeks during the course series. The cost is $225.

Is that a reasonable price for learning all of that? Sounds like a big chunk to me. Especially to spend on something that essentially equates to recreational pursuits. But that's just me. You know how we women are when it comes to spending money on ourselves, right?

Can a person make any money raising angora rabbits for fiber? Just curious. I was told there is definitely a market for it and that it sells well, but I'm sure it's a pretty labor intensive process.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jenna cool that you got to a fiber festival. I know when April and I were at the cabin that one summer and I brought my drop spindle Cody had much more interest in it than you did. If I had only known you might be interested I could have given you a quick lesson.

As for the price? Well, she could join here and learn for almost free except for the cost of her materials. We have enabled.... er, I mean taught or helped many people learn to spin on a wheel or a drop spindle. We also cover dyeing, fleece prep and whatever else they teach in that class. But if your friend is one that really need the hands on up close and personal type of lesson then maybe that would be a good thing for her. Keep in mind that if she gets hooked a wheel may cost her about as much if not more.

With knitting on needles the tension can be different throughout the knitting. A lot depends on what is going on in your life at the moment. If you are tense then you may find that your knitting is too. Often the edges are a different tension. When you knit garments the first few rows get sewn in so they don't show, not so with an afghan. Try washing it that may help too.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks, Susan. We were asking around about the drop spindles today, and every person there had a different technique, there seemed to be a lot of steps to getting it started, etc. She felt she'd do better if she had a class. She's already interested in getting a spinning wheel, so was checking out the prices on them. They were about $500 or so. Is that high?

I think hands on and visual demonstration is pretty useful for this type of thing. I loved the novelty yarns. The girl (yes, girl) who did the novelty yarns put out some amazingly beautiful work. She has a real talent.

You had a herd of angoras at one time, yes? Is it possible to make that a profitable venture? Or is it too time consuming for one person to do much with it?

If I did the rabbits, and she did the spinning . . . you know?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wheels vary widely in price. If your friend is just contemplating the whole adventure, have her check out Babe's Fiber Garden (just Google it) ... I have a Babe wheel and I love it. I'm a new spinner, but it works well for me - it's easy to adjust the tension, obvious how you set it up, and it's super light and easy to move around. It also costs about half of what a wooden wheel costs.  That said - Ashford wheels at the local wool store were listed around $300-400, so yeah, $500 seems high for a starter wheel (but they could be really awesome amazing wheels).

In my world ... 

I got a gift certificate for $100 at the local wool shop from work! How cool is that - they were thanking me for some extra work I've done lately.  So, I got wool combs and a bit of yarn to make some socks - tried out the combs tonight on some lamb's wool from an Icelandic cross ... they work great!

Also, my sister went to Scotland this summer, and sent me wool! She went to a wool and craft shop, and the lady there had no wool available ... until she said "my sister in Canada has her own sheep and shears and spins and knits" and then she found some skeins of Scottish and Irish heathered yarn that were available. Super lovely colours - I had to swatch and fiddle around with several patterns to see what it wanted to be - it wants to be a ruana, and it definitely wants to be stocking stitch (believe it or not) which shows off the heathery coloured bits in the yarn best of all. I have started it with 20 stitches in stockinette, then 2 in purl, repeated several times. I have some other colours and I might do a duplicate stitch pattern over some of it ... and I want to do a crochet border but I'm not real clear on how to do that ... help?


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanx, Frazzlehead. It sounds beautiful. I don't know that I could explain the crocheted border. I just tied off the knitted pattern, sewed the panels together, then picked an end and started crocheting. Sometimes you need to single crochet in each stitch and sometimes you need to single crochet twice in each stitch. I did doubles (double crochets that is), one in each stitch, because I'm a non-conformist <grins> and wanted to do it differently. 

The only thing is, when you get to a corner, do three crochet stitches for the corner, then continue down the next side.

Consider me an absolute beginner at this stuff. I've crocheted in the past, but it's been years, and I'm just getting back into it and learning how to knit. Some of the terms in your post were unfamiliar to me.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll chip in on the angora rabbits, although Lisa Somerhill would be a good person to ask. We each raise them for different purposes, I think.

My French angora rabbits pay for themselves, using them as dual purpose rabbits. Profit for me is the meat and fiber for my own use. And fertilizer for the garden. But with bunny and fiber sales they do pull their own weight. But that is 'homesteader use' of them. I don't show rabbits, so I have a different market. I don't sell 'show rabbits' although all my breeding stock came from show lines and many of them are show quality. I sell fiber pets. Totally different price when selling them, but then I don't have to check and make sure their toenails match, either. If someone wants a show quality bunny from me, then it's their responsibility to check it all out. They still get the fiber bunny price from me, since I'm not doing all that. I breed strictly for good fiber, good meat conformation, and temperament. I don't even bother looking at color genetics, as color for spinning is personal preference, not regulated by breed standards.

I could easily sell every ounce of fiber I get off my rabbits, though. If I had more time and energy, I could probably earn...well, not a living, but some extra money if I increased my herd and especially increased the white. But of course, then I'd be too busy to do anything with that extra money!

Now, if you choose to breed for show rabbits, you've got a whole different ballgame. More time and expense, but also your rabbits are worth more. I think Lisa is a much better person to talk to about that.

Meg


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks, Meg. I was thinking just for fiber. I suppose others would probably like to buy some if there were extras, but I'm not sure about the market saturation around here on them. It doesn't sound like it's a saturated market from the fiber persepective at least. I suppose we could use them for meat rabbits as well, if somebody else would dress them for us. I'm a softie, and so is dh. He'd do it if I asked and he wasn't close to them, but I know he'd rather not.

How do they usually dress out?

How involved is caring for them? Do they need groomed every day? Clipped? How's the temperament? We have Jersey Wooly and he's the most affectionate little sweetheart.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

pickapeppa said:


> Went to a my first fiber festival today with a friend. It was awesome.


Jenna, were you at Fiber in the Park??? I was there from about 10:00-2:30. Bought up a couple pounds of fiber then set myself down with my wheel and started spinning.



> You get to rent a spinning wheel for about 5 weeks during the course series. The cost is $225.
> 
> Is that a reasonable price for learning all of that?


Is that at Ester's Place?? Very knowledgable folks there and I say very well worth it if your friend is a Hands On type of gal.

When I give spinning lessons, I charge $25 an hour (for folks I don't know). If you are willing to travel to Rock Falls, I'd be willing to give lessons for the company!


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Jenna, were you at Fiber in the Park??? I was there from about 10:00-2:30. Bought up a couple pounds of fiber then set myself down with my wheel and started spinning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! We were there from 1:30 until about 2:30. Weren't those little black gnats beastly? Lol.

How cool is that, we were there at the same time. :benice:

On the spinning lessons - girlfriend, I'm so there! It is Ester's Place that has the classes. She wants to go to the retreat.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I second the suggestion to look at Babe's wheels. Of course, I'm very new at this but the only drawback to me is they're really ugly. I was planning to get something more like what I saw at Meg's lovely house. For the $, though, it's an option.

About the angoras, my 3 don't take much time and are fun. I have them in my sewing room, yes, in the house, and I don't find they make a fibery mess. I got them from Meg in June and couldn't bear to leave them out in the heat here in S.C. I hung a piece of window screen over the door and comb them every couple of days. I let them out to play and they are "litter" trained (meaning they don't pee on the floor while they're out, and just in 1 spot in their pen). They need a few minutes of attention 2 or 3 times a day, but I don't intend to increase beyond the 3 bunnies. They give me lots of fiber to play with!

Ann


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

pickapeppa said:


> On the spinning lessons - girlfriend, I'm so there! It is Ester's Place that has the classes. She wants to go to the retreat.


Let me know when! It might just motivate me to get my fiber room organized again!! 

I've heard the retreat that Ester's Place puts on is one of the best.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Let me know when! It might just motivate me to get my fiber room organized again!!
> 
> I've heard the retreat that Ester's Place puts on is one of the best.


Sometime after the fall rush is over. Novemberish? :shrug: I'm on a painting binge right now - outside - and apple picking - and processing the unstorable - and figuring out what to do with mountains of eggs, and ... and ... and ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey Jenna! Yep I used to have a "herd" of angoras at one time. I have one now that I bought myself last mother's day as my gift to myself. They are a lot of work if you have many. One or two is very doable. I Only groom mine when I pluck them, so about every 3-4 months when they are ready to be plucked. I of course pay attention to them and do stuff with them in the off time. MY theory is that if you handle them too much they are more prone to wool block. Similar to cats, when you touch the rabbits or fiddle with them they automatically begin grooming themselves. When they groom themselves, they lick their wool and ingest it. Unlike cats rabbits do not regurgitate hairballs, they have to try to pass them and that isn't so easy for them either. Wool block is a very tragic thing to have happen, and it will almost always kill them.

It looks like you are hooking up with some good people. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm pouting this morning. I was stung on the wrist in a fly-by by a paper wasp last night, and everyone's acting as if I'm going to drop off dead at any given moment even though I took Benadryl immediately and show no signs of impending demise (I'm allergic but the docs say I'm ok unless I get stung multiple times and/or don't take anti-histamine immed. They also say that the allergy will get worse as I age to the point I'll need an epi-pen, but that ain't happened yet ). Swollen, yes. Hurts like all get-out, yes. Ready for the death shroud if I stray too far from the sofa, hell no.

Now, how to convince the guys of that. I think I'll just grab my hooks and some yarn and vegetate on the sofa until noon so they'll be appeased - and then go plant some turnips and spinach after that .

On a brighter note, sent a bit of roving to a gal on Ravelry who's just learning how to spindle - and she's doing great with it!  It's lovely 'hearing' her excitement when she writes about learning and how it's going.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey, Falcon, I got an email from a gardener friend in Minnesota with a lot of old time medical hints, cooking, etc. One of the things he said was that just holding a penny on the site of an insect sting would take away the pain and swelling immediately. I can't take benedryl at all but haven't needed to try Hank's suggestion. At any rate, do be careful with it.

We went to the Columbia Heritage Festival Saturday to celebrate our anniversary (#34, which was actually on Sunday) and I got to visit with some friends who are also spinners. One lady used to live in the KC area, Falcon and you probably knew her. Her given name was Phyllis and her email starts "PhyllisKnits." She moved to Columbia about 8 years ago from KC. Anyway, we also had dinner out as part of our celebration then went to buy groceries--how romantic, huh? But I was with DH.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Happy A-day, belated!

It's the copper in the old penny that's supposed to draw out the ickies - but modern pennies contain very little actual copper, so they're no good for even a home remedy .

If you can't take anti-histamines, a homeopathic help for stings is Apis Mellifica. Not a 'cure', mind you, and doesn't pack as much oomph, but it does help with the swelling, pain and bad-reaction in general. I usually carry it in the summer (it dissolves under the tongue so handy if you don't have a drink at hand), but silly me hasn't been stung in a couple years and went off cock-sure without even that!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you for the good wishes.

I have a penny I found, picked up for luck, that was from 1938. Still have it in my "pocket stuff" and it is for real copper! I can take other anti-histimines, just don't like the side effects of benedryl.

Do you know the lady I referred to or was that info too broad?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Dunno if I know her or not - I'm really bad with names. It's quite possible but KC is a _big_ widespot in the road and I don't go up much .... waaaaay too many people crammed into little spaces for my liking. Still, there's not many of us spinsters around. 

(I.e. yeah, info was too broad and even if you narrowed it down a bit, I'm a total flake with names and would need a picture .)


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I've been going to a sawmill near Middletown to get scraps of oak from building pallets. These make excellent firewood when they are seasoned. Anyway, this is the 6th trip I've made in the last 2 seasons--all previous were uneventful. But, this morning, there were tons of honey bees out in the scrap yard that didn't bother me for the longest time. One decided to sting the string on my hat, a second actually got in my ear and it was all I could do to leave it alone and HOPE it got out without stinging me. Finally she did, hallelujah, but immediately one of her sisters nailed me on the chin. I didn't have that old penny with me and I figured nothing ventured, nothing gained. A newer one in my bill fold worked within a minute. There is no swelling, no redness and no pain. 

The other big excitement was when I got into the truck after having finished loading it and the trailer, my left front tire was almost flat. Oh, joy! The mill is in a cell phone dead area and I didn't have coverage until I had driven 9 miles to Wellsville. I keep one of those air compressors that works off the cigarette lighter in my truck and aired the tire with it. I can highly reccommend them to any woman who ever drives any distance alone, especially in the hinterlands or when a husband/SO isn't available like I have to do. Anyway, I stopped in Wellsville and the pressure had only dropped about 3# not including the increase in pressure that the tire would experience as you drive. I called DH from there to let him know I was on the return trip and to tell him about the tire. I stopped once more to check the tire and made it home just fine. Thank goodness. Now I've got to go unload all that wood.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I get bad nasty reactions to wasp/bee stings....they lay me low!
One 'old time' remedy I tried was tobacco.....
IT ROCKS! Even an old butt out of an ashtray will do it....get the tobacco out...spit on it, or wet it..and lay it on the sting...sooner the better. 
I've never had anything to work so well with them as tobaccy! Usually no benedryl needed either....thought I'd toss that out one out to ya's as well!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, silly question of the day: why am I seeing so many skeins of handspun singles on the market (and being snatched up)? Do you guys knit with singles? Personally, give me a double ply (or more, sometimes) for most projects. What am I missing here?


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Falcon...you got me.....but I sold out of all my single ply's......thick/thins!
I just had my second day at market....and I've gotta get spinning again! Just ordered a 20# bump from sheep shed studio....folks are eating up the 'recycle' aspect of this....
In the 2 days I've been selling at the market....I've sold over $200 of yarns, alpaca at $10 an ounce! It's boggled my mind!
Since I don't knit or crochet, I'm basically clueless. I tend to spin what 'feels' right at the time I sit down at the wheel....
I got to the market yesterday morning....and this lady comes running up....I HOPED you'd be here today....I've been waiting for you to be back...and she promptly bought $90 in alpaca yarns from me! My heads' been spinning ever since!
Time to gather the goldenrod and black walnuts I think....lol
:happy:


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, I was just curious. To be honest, I never even considered crocheting with a single rather than a plied yarn --- seems a 'balanced' yarn would be sturdier. Maybe that's what I'm missing, market-wise. Some indefinable factor demanding singles rather than 'yarn'. If that's the case, then I could save myself a whole bunch of time - and maybe sell a whole lot more.

(I don't mean to suggest spinning/selling singles and not plying them together is somehow 'wrong', Flwrbrd. I'm just trying to figure out why the market seems to be leaning heavily to unplied versus plied.)

Any other thoughts from you gals?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I've seen the same thing...and the 'art' shops I've been in are carrying not only handspun singles, but _thick_ singles...thicker than a bulky two or three ply! Ah, well....I'll add some to my list, when I find the time.

M


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I attended a workshop taught by Rita Buchanan and she was all for knitting with singles. Well, for some reason, all of my knitted samples seem to skew either to the right or left depending on S or Z twist but I don't have the same problems when I crochet single ply. I think it has to do with the fact that the minimum number of threads in a knit stitch is 2 while a crochet stitch is 3 and the crochet seems to balance itself. As far as durability, I still think that plied yarns are stronger, more abrasion resistant, the fiber more incorporated into the yarn, etc., than singles, but then I'm a hard headed, opinionated individual. I have some 20+ y/o sweaters I knitted from 3 and 4 ply yarns that no one believes are that old. One sweater I made from 4 ply yarn was my "barn sweater" that I wear daily in the winter. Just my 2 cents.

Back to Rita's workshop--she had singles and plied yarns of the same grist knitted into similar patterns and from maybe 5' away, you really couldn't see a difference in the well blocked singles sample but when you touched them, the drape and hand on the plied yarn to me was softer and more appealing. Yeah, I know "appealing" is a subjective thing. I think the only thing I'd be willing to knit from singles yarn would be oversized items that I was going to felt to fit, like slippers.

Do you think it might have something to do with skeins of singles yarn looking so different from the acrylic junk usually available?


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I think a lot of people, around here at least, are using it for felting, especially the the bulky, thick single ply, for knitted felted bags, hats, slippers, etc., etc. 

I put my jumbo flyer on my Ashford traditional and I'm trying to spin thick, but it's really hard to do!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

MOgal said:


> Do you think it might have something to do with skeins of singles yarn looking so different from the acrylic junk usually available?


Dunno, maybe. I've seen some absolutely gorgeous singles but they always look ..... unfinished to me. :shrug:


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Unfinished? Apt description and I agree.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I love to use singles for anything felted, but thick singles of course. It felts very nicely, I think, and saves time. Purses, hats, just as MTDeb says.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Interesting discussion. Being new to this yarn thing, I picked through the clearance bin for practice yarn and brought home a single ply thick yarn. I've started at least three knitting practice projects with it and torn each one apart. I'm amazed at well it held together. I think I've finally settled on a market bag. It's a pretty heavy yarn for a market bag. I've only seen them done in lighter weight yarns, but there are no rules now, are there?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay, completely non-fibre but I'm so excited I have to share!

I milked the dairy cow this morning for the very first time! Okay, not like, into a bucket or anything - but ... she let me get milk out of her udder, and that's a huge success as she's never been milked (by a human) in her life. 

We got a Dexter cow/calf pair in the summer - she's a year and a half, and the calf is her first. She's been around people but never handled much - not halter broke or bucket tamed or anything. So we worked over the summer convincing the cows we are the nice people who bring treats, and they've decided we are all right.  

Just the other day we got them up into the barn (buckets and treats are great!). Last night, we put hay in the stalls and shut the gates. The cow walked right into her milking stanchion and munched the hay - and let me touch her all over her sides and belly, even her udder. She didn't even change the rate of her chewing!

We left her and the calf penned up for the night (the calf got out somehow, we'll deal with that..) and this morning the cow was quite happy to walk right into her stanchion and eat her hay again. The routine is beginning!

While she was munching hay, she let me touch her again - and this time I held onto her teats, one at a time. No reaction. So, I thought, why not give it a try? I bumped up, squeezed off, and wrapped fingers around the teat ... and a stream of milk came out! WOW! Milk!

Okay, that was just really, really exciting for me. 

I just pumped a few streams of milk out onto the ground ... she let me and didn't even really seem to notice. Woohoo!

All that patience and trust building is paying off. Next we'll have to get her comfortable with moving all the way into the stall and having a gate closed behind her, and then accepting a bucket. 

I ran into the house "I milked the cow! I milked the cow!" and my family just grinned at me.  Yippeee!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm grinning with ya, Frazzle!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Just checking in! It's getting rough, but I'm hanging in there with a lot of help from my Squishsters (squishy sisters .) Sorry it's so intermittent, but dh didn't and won't pay the internet bill, and I'm having a hard time getting a new account with the same ISP (it's the cheapest available.)

How cool on milking the cow, Frazzle!

I agree that singles don't seem "finished."

I'm butchering some chickens this afternoon, and Somtimes Paul is coming Friday to help me butcher the last of my goats.

Things are moving forward, but too slowly for my taste at this point. We're both still in the same house (aaarrrggghhh!!!) but my atty is working on fixing that. Patience is NOT my middle name. I just keep reminding myself that forward motion is good, and keep praying.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Good job! All that time and patience paid off for you. I've never trained a cow to stand for milking but lots of goats. It can be miserable when they won't cooperate. Now you'll have to learn to avoid her tail, particularly in the winter.

Clover, hang in there. As Red Green used to say, "We're pulling for ya."


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

That's for milking the cow!! (what's her name?)

:kissy::grouphug::kissy:

That's for you, Clover. I'm glad you have Squishsters!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The cow is named Sasha.  She had the name when we got her, but we like it. We named the calf Darth Vader (well, he IS black all over ... but he doesn't do the goofy breathing thing.)

It's good to have had that happy news to start today too ... my Uncle, who was dying of a brain tumor, passed on today. My mom was with him (which she really needed to be - so that was great) and he went peacefully (which was what we were all hoping and praying for). So, even though I have tears ... it is also a good thing, it was time.

He'd be impressed with the cow thing, too.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I'm sorry about your uncle, Frazzle. We should all be so lucky to go peacefully with our loved ones around us. 

On a similar note, I'd appreciate it if all of you would remember a friend and former neighbor of mine in your prayers. She survived an aggressive form of breast cancer several years ago and lost her daughter to the same cancer this past summer. During her last mammogram, her doctor found a "calcification" in the remaining breast and she's undergoing a biopsy Monday, Oct 6 at 11 a.m. She would appreciate it and I know I will. I'll keep you posted.

I didn't even get to spin any today--maybe this evening if I don't fall asleep right after supper. Apples are ripening fast and furious and I got the last bushel of the Golden Delicious into the dehydrators today. I'm planning trips to the sawmill tomorrow and Friday. The owners of the mill said they'd like to have some in trade for a load of wood. I'm pooped and will wait until Thursday to pick for the owners.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I was going to forego picking apples this year since my girlfriend has those eight younguns, and I figured that after last year's no-fruit (early frost), she'd need all the apples she could get for winter. We have permission to pick the neighbors' three trees - and just got the go-ahead for another neighbor's! At any rate, there is a bumper crop this year (lots and lots and lots!) and I realized that not only would apple pie/crisp/yummy dessert be nice this winter (duh) but I might not be able to get eggs regularly from the postmaster since he's been having trouble with his layers all summer! Well, I make nearly all our bread now - and I can (and have) substitute applesauce for egg with no one noticing. 

So guess who left the wool lay today and started picking apples. *sigh* At least I got to sort through my material stash in preparation to move. Sent a box full home with Yvi for her girls to practice their sewing on this winter .


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle that is exciting news, soon you will be drinking the milk and making cheese and yogurt and who knows what else. So sorry about your uncle :Bawling:

Clover, more power to ya! Hugs too!

Mogal prayers to your friend!

Falcon my one apple tree is loaded but the others either only have one or two or none, go figure that one. Mine won't be ready for awhile yet maybe a month. I suppose I should pluck one and try it out. My Chestnut crab finally flowered and had apples this year. I planted it 5+ years ago and have been waiting and waiting. If you have never tried one of these crabapples they are delicious and usually ready long before most other apples. The are about 2-3 inches in diameter and have such a great taste, sweet and tart.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

"I'm butchering some chickens this afternoon, and Somtimes Paul is coming Friday to help me butcher the last of my goats."

Listen folks, we all have different beliefs here but I don't come here to the Fiber area to read this awful kind of thing. It's just *sickening* to me ... please be more respectful and thoughtful. Certainly you would expect it of me and I would want to be thoughtful of your feelings too; but I must speak up to defend myself. I'm sure that CB in particular had no idea how upsetting reading this would be but to me we might as well be calmly discussing butchering our children - I'm sure you find that mental image terrible, well that's what it's like for me. I have tried to say this with kindness and understanding but also get across to all how strongly this affects me, I hope you take it in that spirit. Liese


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Ya know what, this isn't something I take lightly, either. Don't bash me for doing what I have to do, with tears streaming down my face, because the abusive jerk I'm married to is taking all the money and leaving me with animals to deal with as humanely as I can while trying to not let them starve and not get beat myself.

You must have missed the post where he threatened to hit me and then served me with divorce papers. I may have glossed over where the judge didn't grant the permanent order of protection, and I'm forced to live in the same house with my abuser because legally I can't leave with my daughter, whom he also abuses. This sucks, and was not something I was ever supposed to do. These are my milkers, for crying out loud. I delivered their babies. I spent time with them, made friends with them, told them my secrets, loved them. I'm trying to get through great ugliness and great evil while looking out for those I have a responsibility to. So pardon me if I defend myself.

In the words of Bartles & James, "Thank you for your support."


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I can see this as being a divisive line of thought so I'm glad this is actually the first of October and we will begin a new chat today.

I can see both sides of the question but in the overall scope of things, I would butcher my animals before I'd sell them to some teenage girl who thought goat roping was cool or a bunch of jerks who planned to butcher the goat after fortifiying themselves with liquor. I'd rather butcher my goats than sell them to a guy who wanted them for brush clearing in the spring then planned to leave them through the winter--"if they starve to death, that's okay. If the coyotes get them, well, that's okay too." My response to that last comment was "The **** it is!" I dealt with all three situations and they didn't get my dear little goats. And don't get me started on the 3 middle eastern men who asked to speak to my husband after I'd refused their offer of $25 for a proven registered buck. Their expressions as they waited for him to come to the door indicated that they expected to see me thrashed. They were crestfallen when he told them they were my goats and if I didn't want to sell them, I didn't have to. There are far worse things on Earth than passing from it.

Maybe we should try the other fellow's sneakers before we comment. As I said, I can see both sides.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

You have completely missed the point, both of you. This is not what I, who is interested in talking about fiber come here to read. Post it somewhere else if you must but please have consideration for those of us who regard killing of any sentient creature as murder - I do not want to read and then imagine. It has nothing, absolutely nothing to do with your personal circumstances - it has to do with appropriate topic/content. If the majority feel that this is appropriate topic for a fiber group then I will bow to the majority and bow out. Thank you.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

You have a valid point, Liese, BUT we come here to FAC to chat about our day, to vent or share excitement over something in our _lives_, not just talk wool. At least that's how I look at it. I mean, we try to include something fiber related, but we're a pretty tight-knit group and I'd like to think we view each other as an extended family. So we feel 'safe' to talk about the sometimes uglier side of stuff because that's what's weighing heavy on our minds at the moment. It provides a bit of respite. You know, a burden shared is a burden halved. Clover is going through a very bad patch right now and having to dispose of her animals obviously distresses her. The point could be argued, I suppose, that she could just give them to a 'good home' so they could continue to live, but that may not be possible, advisable or even practical going into winter. 

At the same time, I can understand how such a topic would be anametha to you. And I don't mean to make light of it nor, I am _sure_, did Clover. For many of us, the procurement of meat is an accepted part of life and, 'right' or 'wrong', it infiltrates our lives and conversations with little thought of censor. Would it be so different if we were talking about the disposal of coyotes who were decimating a flock of <fillinthebreedofsheep>? Where does one draw the line?

Please, neither of you decide you cannot come to FA and talk about anything that is bothering you or that makes you happy. When we start censoring every word out of our mouths, weighing every thought before we utter it, we have lost some small part of our natural human spontanaeity, the easy trust built in each the other. Neither of you _intended_ the other harm. Both of you will overcome the harm caused.


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't normally post here a lot (I'm lurking while waiting for my Christmas spinning wheel) but I'd like say that butchering animals is an unpleasant, but necessary part of keeping them for fiber. 

What else are you supposed to do with an old ewe? Let her suffer until she finally succumbs to old age? That is much more distasteful (IMO) than butchering them.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Liese, I'm going to try to discuss this topic with as much respect and humane-ness as I can, I hope I don't upset you further, but open discussion is the best way to find a middle ground here. I have great respect for your feelings, but I don't think your view of keeping every animal alive is realistic. Skip this post if you think I'll upset you more.

I don't know what the solution to this problem is. Like Liese I am a Buddhist, although a different sect than hers, with some differences in dogma. I believe all animal life is sacred, Mother Nature is a miracle, and I have great respect for the miracle of being alive. I also had a farm 20 years ago with over a hundred animals that I took care of all by myself, and in 1989 my feed bill was between $350 and $500 a month. If I were to have that many animals at today's feed prices the bill would be astronomical and untenable. I had dairy goats, sheep, geese, ducks and chickens for eggs, 100+ rabbits which I showed and loved, too many cats to count, and a farm dog, plus large reptiles.

I loved every animal more than anybody else could, in my mind. They couldn't have better homes. But eventually there were too many animals, the financial and harmful ecological situation of keeping every animal alive, the reality of farm life set in, and I had to make the hard choice that they had to be reduced in numbers. I tried to sell or give them away to good homes and that didn't work, I had no choice but to butcher some of them for meat. Twice I had hunters help me with butchering because I couldn't stomach the thought of doing "the deed" myself. It was awful emotionally for me. But they had no reverence for life, so finally I did butchering all by myself, I had to take responsibility myself. I had a ritual to ease my distress and grief. I prayed over every animal. I thanked it for it's gift, and that it would be respected and I cried, and then I had to get tough and do it. I got the advice of a veterinarian on how to be humane as possible. The only other choice is world destruction from overpopulation. Cloverbud had to make a hard choice, and she is being as kind to the animals as she can. 

In the interest of compromise, I would suggest that we not talk about the particulars or details that might upset some people here. But this_ is_ a forum for homesteaders, and this subject _is_ part of the realities of homesteading or keeping animals, whether for food or fiber. Not everyone can afford or cope with keeping every animal born to them alive, no matter how sacred they think life is, and there aren't enough "good" pet homes to go around. 

In this case, the butchering was done by someone who cared, prayed, and tried to be as kind and humane as possible, and there weren't any alternatives. She loved them and cried over her predicament, but that doesn't make the problem go away or find a home for the animal. She did just make mention of butchering in passing, it wasn't the sole focus of her post. I don't imagine her being inhumane or cruel to her beloved animals, so my imagination did not run wild with horrible butchering scenarios.

I think it is important for her to be able to talk about her sorrow or situation, it has to be a really devastating situation to be in. She needs support from us. She did not post about sport-hunting or gratuitious killing which would conjure up much more upsetting imaginings for many of us. 

Perhaps future posts that contain upsetting material can have a warning in the subject line. That way Liese can skip that post if she wants. But I don't think we should start censoring posts here. This forum overall is censored too much already.

Sorry for being long-winded.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you Lezlie and Falcon. Now let me see if I can say this better than I have done earlier. My point is this - we all have beliefs, ideas and situations that we as a group need to be sensitive to. We don't discuss politics here, even tho for some of us it is an important part of our lives; why, because it could cause unnecessary hurt or distress. Some here seem to belong to certain forms of Christianity that would not perhaps be comfortable if I talked about the trouble my gay friend or family member was having - so out of consideration, just in case that topic would be uncomfortable to some I don't talk about it. I am not going to argue about whether slaughter is evil or wrong - I stated my beliefs so that all of you could understand that my point of view may be different; my beliefs aren't up for debate any more than your personal beliefs are. What is the issue for me is can I be a part of this community and be respected, just as everyone else here would want to be respected? Again, my point is that this is a Fiber Forum, I'm not in the goat, sheep or poultry forums railing against those practices because it wouldn't be appropriate. But here, in this forum, it doesn't seem to me to be out of line to say to the group as a whole that this subject is very distressing to me. Is it censorship that you are careful of what you say to a friend by keeping in mind their beliefs? I don't believe so and I'm sure everyone is in situations frequently where you just avoid a subject you know someone else would be hurt or upset by. Let me end by say that in my first post I intentionally stated that I was certain CB did not mean to be thoughtless and I apologize to CB that I wasn't clearer - it is clear that she was just mentioning what was happening the next day, very matter of factly and with no angst, so I was totally unaware of the surrounding circumstances. I also apologize to everyone that I worded my first post so strongly, I was trying to get across the depth of my feelings and botched the job. But I am not apologizing for my beliefs and my request for the group to be aware of this sensitive subject. Again, if the group feels that fiber conversations cannot happen without bringing it up, then so be it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese I'm sorry your feelings are hurt. I am sure no one meant anything by talking about their doings on the homestead. Hugs!

I've posted the new FAC please post there from now on. Here is the link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=3340810#post3340810


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Hell, I got censored for talking about FIBER!


----------

